# A couple more track questions



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I have been busy the last 2 week or so putting finishing touches on my track.

I just finished soldering all of the joints on all of the lanes,and grinding them flat.Also smoothed out all of the track joints.Man what a lot of work,but it was well worth it.Smooth even power on all lanes now all around the whole track.And the "clickity clack clickety clack" is now nearly non exsistant.The cars run SO smooth now on all lanes!!

Ordered in a power supply from Alan Galinko today.I got tired of all of the wall warts and plug strips on the floor.

First question is,what do you guys suggest for painting the colored stripes on the lanes????? I tried to do it free hand,but that definetly wont cut it.

Second question.......

I can get my lap timer setup,which is the one from Greg Brauns site with the IR sensors,to work about 98% of the time.It still misses an occasional lap,and that really bugs me after all of the time and effort I have put into it.98% wont cut it,nor will 99,I want 100% accuracy.

From some research I have been doing,it looks like the dead strip is the way to go.

Any feedback on the dead strip setup would be appreciated.

Its either a dead strip setup,or just order in the the IR setup from Trackmate when I upgrade my layout to their timing system in the next few weeks.

Any feedback would be much appreciated.


Mike(Ice9)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I use autobody pin-stripe tape for lane identification. It comes in a rainbow of colors, many different widths and applies effortlessly. You can pull a bunch of feet into a straight line and know it will be straight before you tack it down. The tape also forms well in the curves too! It sticks well and is durable. (Did I mention it was cheap too?) happy motoring!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Testors (or something like them) paint pens from a craft store.
Put the pen in the slot (It is wider than the slot) and zip around the track...
Scott


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Testors (or something like them) paint pens from a craft store.
> Put the pen in the slot (It is wider than the slot) and zip around the track...
> Scott


 Dang! Now *I* like THAT! Sweet, Noddaz! Thanks!


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Yep.....That'll do it!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

I forgot all about those paint markers.

Thank you SCOTT!!!!!

Mike


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

noddaz said:



> Testors (or something like them) paint pens from a craft store.
> Put the pen in the slot (It is wider than the slot) and zip around the track...
> Scott


 
Can't go wrong with these. Makes for a nice easy job. However, they won't really be good for anything else once you have ran the pen around 40' of a track slot. Keep them around for touchup or if you have to replace a piece of track. 
:thumbsup: rr


----------

